# Uber tries to 'rebuild the love' with drivers. Can it work?



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

The ride-hailing company is bleeding drivers and has spent the last six months trying to make things better. Drivers say they still want more.

https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-tries-to-rebuild-the-love-with-drivers-can-it-work/

If you strolled through Uber's headquarters in downtown San Francisco earlier this year, you'd have seen the company's notoriously aggressive 14 "cultural values" illuminated across conference room video screens. They urged employees to "always be hustling," practice "principled confrontation" and get in other's faces by "toe-stepping" -- among other things.

But you won't see those "values" projected onto walls anymore. They've been replaced with photos of Uber drivers from around the world, with a quote from each about why they drive for the ride-hailing company.

It's a symbolic move -- meant to set the tone for a new Uber. After a year of scandals and a major executive shakeup, including the unceremonious removal of co-founder and CEO Travis Kalanick, the company is working on major damage control. Part of that means mending relationships with drivers.

Drivers have become increasingly unhappy with steadily lower pay, longer working hours and little to no support. They've staged protests, filed lawsuits, quit driving for the company or switched to rival Lyft. It added up to abysmal driver retention over the past couple of years. Of 2.5 million drivers in about 75 countries, only 20 percent said they would stick with the company for more than a year, according to an April report by The Information.

Yet Uber's very existence depends on retaining drivers. Without them, it doesn't have customers. And without customers, Uber as a company would fold. So until self-driving cars take over, drivers are the Uber's lifeblood.

"Drivers are at the center of the Uber experience," Rachel Holt, the company's vice president of operations and marketing in the US and Canada, said during a press call in March. But "we've underinvested in the driver experience, and relationships with many drivers are frayed.

"We are now re-examining everything we do in order to rebuild that love," Holt continued.

Ch-ch-changes

One incident in early March drove home how bad things had become

A grainy black-and-white dashboard video leaked to Bloomberg News featured then-CEO Kalanick sitting between two women in the backseat of a car, shimmying his shoulders to Maroon 5's "Don't Wanna Know." But then things get ugly.

The driver, Fawzi Kamel, tells Kalanick that Uber's lowered fares have been hard for drivers. "You're raising the standards, and you're dropping the prices," Kamel tells Kalanick, who gets visibly angry. The video ends with Kalanick yelling at Kamel, "Some people don't like to take responsibility for their own shit. They blame everything in their life on somebody else."

Three months later, Kalanick was ousted by five of Uber's major investors. New CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, formerly the CEO of travel site Expedia, is determined to be a different kind of Uber leader. Since joining in August, he's been traveling the world -- on an Uber apology tour of sorts -- meeting with regulators, passengers and drivers.

During one meeting in Seattle in October, Khosrowshahi announced, "I will stand with drivers."

But Uber knew it had to make things right with drivers even before Khosrowshahi came on board.

Not long after Holt pronounced the rebuilding of love, Uber said it was instituting what it called "180 days of change" -- a six-month initiative in which Uber added 38 perks aimed at helping drivers earn more while making their work less stressful.

"We spent quite some time just really deeply listening to our drivers," Aaron Schildkrout, Uber's head of driver product, said in an interview. "We set off to make a genuine change in that relationship."

The 180 days kicked off in June with in-app tipping -- something Lyft had long offered. Uber later added a feature that paid drivers extra if they had to wait for customers, along with 24/7 phone support and an easier passenger pickup system through the app. Uber also began paying drivers to return riders' lost items, like phones. And it let drivers know if they had a long trip ahead of them, so they could choose whether to accept that fare.

"We have seen a pretty dramatic improvement of drivers' trust of Uber," Schildkrout said. "But we also know we have a long way left to go."

For consumers, it's really been the golden era of ride-sharing. Now [Uber needs] to do a lot of the same for drivers.
Harry Campbell, Uber driver
Going into 2018, Uber says it wants drivers to have more of a voice within the company. It launched in-app feedback earlier this month that lets drivers suggest improvements anytime. And it created a driver advisory forum, made up of drivers from around the country who'll be flown to San Francisco twice a year to discuss pressing issues with executives. The first meeting will be in January.

"Before it was more of an 'us versus them' attitude," said Simon Kwok, a driver in Seattle who runs an information portal called Rideshare Dashboard. "It shows they're somewhat committed to turning around their attitude to drivers."

Now comes the big question: Can Uber convince drivers to stay?

It's the earnings, stupid

Drivers say they're hopeful about Khosrowshahi and the changes over the last 180 days, but there's still a crucial issue: pay.

"It still seems a lot of drivers aren't earning what they're expecting or what they're hoping," said Harry Campbell, a Los Angeles driver who runs a popular ride-hailing blog

Uber's commission used to be a cut from each fare, typically around 25 percent. But this year, the company changed its structure to "upfront pricing." That helps passengers, who now know beforehand how much a trip will cost, but drivers' pay was switched to be based on mileage.

Most US drivers say it's tough to make more than $15 an hour with upfront pricing. Subtract expenses, like oil and gas, and earnings start to hover around minimum wage.

"Drivers are being forced to work longer hours for the same amount of money," said Moira Muntz, spokeswoman for the Independent Drivers Guild, which represents more than 60,000 ride-hailing drivers in New York City. Uber's initiatives so far have been incremental, she said. "They aren't going to make up for years of pay cuts."

But higher wages aren't the only things drivers would like to see from Uber in the coming year. They also want the company to optimize the number of cars in a given area so they don't have to wait too long for a ride, provide better compensation for its UberPool carpool service and just communicate better.

Uber and its drivers

Uber drivers demand higher pay in nationwide protest
Uber CEO says he needs to 'grow up'
Uber creates advisory forum to get drivers' lowdown
"What Uber has to focus on is spreading more of the benefit to drivers," Campbell said. "For consumers, it's really been the golden era of ride-sharing. Now they need to do a lot of the same for drivers."

Uber says the last six months represent only the beginning of a more transparent and open relationship.

"We really believe that these new programs are going make sure that drivers and their voice and their feedback are at the heart of everything we do," Holt said in an interview. "For us, we really think of this as just the start."

We'll know next year if drivers agree.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

They still don't get it, and keep recruiting new drivers and prioritizing higher fares to keep them on board, while older drivers get starved out!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know I always hear...

This pollster knows what I think...

This politician knows what I think...

My wife knows what I think...

Hello...not ONE person has asked ME...

what I think...is it JUST ME...???

Rakos


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Aaron Schildkrout said:


> "We have seen a pretty dramatic improvement of drivers' trust of Uber," Schildkrout said. "But we also know we have a long way left to go... *but I sure as hell won't be here to see it*!"


Fixed that quote for you Schildy. Dude knew he was jumping this sinking ship yet put on a good face. Like one of those football coaches who says they have their dream job and then leave the very next day for another. Hilarious. It should be comforting to drivers to know they are in such great hands!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a very very very easy fix. Go back to the UberX rates of Jan '14 @ $2.25/mile. That'll magically fix everything.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Uber will never change it’s congenital behavior. It has to be dismantled in the end anyway. The question is not if but when.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

They have an uphill battle.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

goneubering said:


> They have an uphill battle.


In the snow to boot.


----------



## sss (Jul 12, 2015)

How stupid do they think people are?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

sss said:


> How stupid do they think people are?


They let simians drive...8>)

What are you.. a snake...?

Rakos


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

sss said:


> How stupid do they think people are?


Well, when you can easily get 700k people to drive their own vehicles for $.30/mile I'm pretty confident that they think the drivers are as ignorant as hell.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well, when you can easily get 700k people to drive their own vehicles for $.30/mile I'm pretty confident that they think the drivers are as ignorant as hell.


Bingo...!!!

Ya think the taxi companies...

Ever figured it would get to this...???

Rakos


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Ever figured it would get to this...???


Never thought so. When UberX went from $2.25/mile to $1.35/mile back in June '14 I assumed that no one would drive their personal vehicle for that. Boy was I wrong. Not only did they drive, but driver enrollment climbed from 10k to over 750k.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

sss said:


> How stupid do they think people are?


Well they think that people are exactly as stupid as they turned out to be.

It take a few months to _*Wake up*_ to the reality of driving for uber.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Uber goes DOWNHILL now and they will dive very fast to the butt end.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

SMFH ! Uber you have known for years now. Maybe you are listening, however your actions prove you are still blown smoke up everyone's A$$. Investors included, no doubt.

I demand that you tell us all what my signature below means to you ?

As I am questioning why am I resigning up after being deactivated months ago fully knowing the commission fee is going to be 25% instead of the 20% when I originally signed up. Over WHAT !!! Someone lying to you / support that there freaking dog was a "Service Animal". F, me... I really should be saying GOD HELP ME....

Oh and BTW, Merry Christmas.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> SMFH ! Uber you have known for years now. Maybe you are listening, however your actions prove you are still blown smoke up everyone's A$$. Investors included, no doubt.
> 
> I demand that you tell us all what my signature below means to you ?
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you...

And it's par for the course with Uber...

So busy putting out stupid fires...

That it could care less...

With the plight of it's drivers...8>O

Who've been suckered into driving...

For almost nothing...

after Uber dropped the ball...8>)

Uber has a NO CONFIDENCE vote...

From this stubborn little old monkey...

That's very close to doin a full on...

planet of the Apes Ceasar on their a$$e$...

Rakos


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> In the snow to boot.


During a hurricane at the same time.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Should I seek help. I keep having this reoccurring nightmare that when the doors of the elevator opens, this is the corporate office. I'm so creeped out no amount of Melatonin works and I'm afraid I may OD.Should I start drinking heavily instead ?
.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber actually does not care about their drivers - that is very clear with their not addressing the only real issue - low driver earnings. 180 Days of Change is a Flim Flam scam for Investor's sake. Period.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> It's the earnings, stupid


This is the proverbial elephlump in the room. Uber has made it clear that better base rates are not a subject for discussion. Uber can change the window dressing all that it will, but, until it addresses the real problem, which is the 1979 cab rates that is the current net-to-driver on base rates, it will have problems keeping drivers.

Cab rates are what they are for a reason.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Investors are willing to take less so they can get something before it all comes crashing down....Uber is scrambling to show a profit so they can go public before the valuation comes down even more.....you will never see rates go up....just more promotions and more PR tricks.....another rideshare will come in and make the product better.....lyft or another start up....


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> The ride-hailing company is bleeding drivers and has spent the last six months trying to make things better. Drivers say they still want more.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-tries-to-rebuild-the-love-with-drivers-can-it-work/
> 
> ...


Good Luck Rachel.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is the proverbial elephlump in the room. Uber has made it clear that better base rates are not a subject for discussion. Uber can change the window dressing all that it will, but, until it addresses the real problem, which is the 1979 cab rates that is the current net-to-driver on base rates, it will have problems keeping drivers.
> 
> Cab rates are what they are for a reason.


If drivers will have a way to press Uber or Lyft into admitting how raising the rates it is not a priority, then both companies will come back with the BS arithmetic about "more riders = more money".

The real reason they keep the low rates is not because that, but because their model is to eliminate their competition (each other), including Public Transit and Uber had an upper hand on this because of it's investors money they were able to continuously burn at their discretion.

It will be so simple and efficient to raise the rates as they were 3 years ago, when *no riders or drivers were complaining* by the way, and start a whole new business for everybody's benefit - the ride share companies, the riders and the drivers.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I never once heard a passenger complain that the fare was too high 3 years ago...
They were thankful and a bit more polite.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

2Cents said:


> I never once heard a passenger complain that the fare was too high 3 years ago...
> They were thankful and a bit more polite.


BINGO...!!!

No truer words were ever said...

They shot us in the foot...

And said it was for our own good...

Here in the Tampa Bay area...

They dropped rates when...

They DIDN'T NEED TO...hello Uber...!!!

Rakos


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

They did it to drive out the transportation companies.


----------



## RickR (Jul 29, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> SMFH ! Uber you have known for years now. Maybe you are listening, however your actions prove you are still blown smoke up everyone's A$$. Investors included, no doubt.
> 
> I demand that you tell us all what my signature below means to you ?
> 
> ...


I don't think you can resign up after being deactivated.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

2Cents said:


> View attachment 188836
> 
> Good Luck Rachel.


While everyone is jumping the ship , why is she still there ? Too much insider knowledge to let loose like Jacob ?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

RickR said:


> I don't think you can resign up after being deactivated.


Approved in less than 24hrs. smh... Seriously.


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

My 2 cents..
Those who are still employed by Uber corporate must be under some intense pressure by some heavy hitting investors. They knew that TK was a cancer to the image of Uber, and the best thing that happened was for him to leave.
Once he was gone, change had to come. Just like you, I would love rates to be increased, and have no idea why they haven't.
If you watch the YouTube videos where the Uber execs are interviewed, the theme of both is 180 days of Change is a U turn of corporate philosophy. Change is, and will continue to happen. I think the things that have changed are all for the better for us drivers. Tipping, long distance notification, extended drive to pick up pax compensation, etc are small but subtle ways to address our concerns.
Maybe I'm looking through tinted glasses because my driving is just side income for my toys and hobbies. I don't do this as a living. It is just a "side hustle."
For those of you who are really so he'll bent on hating Uber, why do you still drive? If it's as bad as you say, common sense would tell me it's time to bail.
Uber is trying to right the wrongs of the TK era.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

180 Days Of Scams was a front to cover the upfront fares scam. Uber frequently takes 30-50% of the total fare instead of 20-25%.


----------



## RickR (Jul 29, 2017)

*Uber Driver interviews Uber Executive. The B.S. is thick. Not surprisingly disingenuous and arrogant*


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Meh. *yawn*


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I look at it this way...

Uber may get up and dust itself off...

And rethink its core drivers strategy...

Or Waymo or others could buy them...

Either way I dont this can continue...

Status quo for much longer...

An interesting thing...

occurred on Christmas day...

The saturation was gone...poof...

Most drivers stayed home...

Surged and surged and surged...

Rakos








PS. Happy New Year and I wish all drivers BIG TIPS...!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

UberwithStuber said:


> My 2 cents..
> 
> For those of you who are really so he'll bent on hating Uber, why do you still drive? If it's as bad as you say, common sense would tell me it's time to bail.


Actually they're my .02

That being said
RIP RJ



Rakos said:


> An interesting thing...
> 
> occurred on Christmas day...
> 
> ...


I wonder if the 180 days of scams finally got to people.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Uber sent me the satisfaction survey. Today I answered that I was very happy to drive for Uber, that Uber was better then slave labor, that I make about 10 cents per hour after expenses, and that Uber leadership was top notch for concealing the 2016 hacking and bribes for so long.

Uber and Lyft can both go burn in hell.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

roadman said:


> Uber sent me the satisfaction survey. Today I answered that I was very happy to drive for Uber, that Uber was better then slave labor, that I make about 10 cents per hour after expenses, and that Uber leadership was top notch for concealing the 2016 hacking and bribes for so long.
> 
> Uber and Lyft can both go burn in hell.


Very Well done...!

It's a snowballs in chance in Eerie Pa...

That they will read it...

Butt... it's fun to think...

That just maybe they did...8>)

Rakos


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

All these Uber-Lyft articles from the media are bu__llshit. Uber and Lyft PR designed to make virtue-signalling pax feel smug for using a service "that's working so, so hard" to help drivers.

It's PR dished out by Uber to whor___re-ish journalists desperate for stories ideas and invites to Uber-sponsored cocktail parties and Uber swag bags.

Cash rules everything around me. If Uber HQ really cared, they'd put more money in your pockets. Like taking $0 for commissions and $0 for the booking/SRF fee on all rides under $10.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

leroy jenkins said:


> All these Uber-Lyft articles from the media are bu__llshit. Uber and Lyft PR designed to make virtue-signalling pax feel smug for using a service "that's working so, so hard" to help drivers.
> 
> It's PR dished out by Uber to whor___re-ish journalists desperate for stories ideas and invites to Uber-sponsored cocktail parties and Uber swag bags.
> 
> Cash rules everything around me. If Uber HQ really cared, they'd put more money in your pockets. Like taking $0 for commissions and $0 for the booking/SRF fee on all rides under $10.


Nah...that won't happen. That would be too easy and would it be too much like the right thing to do.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

It would be wonderful to have the vilify to debate uber execs in a winner take all forum about their bs 180 days of give nothing and take more.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Uber doesn't give a sht and the CEO is as scummy as the old one, the new one is just more careful at not showing it. All this 180 day of b.s. is nonsense. They are finding ways to squeeze riders to pay drivers more, at the same time not actually spending a dime of their own money. If they really care, then they would drop the commission down to a fixed low rate but they won't because they don't really give a sht.

Every time I see an article about Uber trying to change, I ignore it because I am a driver and I know it's all b.s. because I haven't really seen any changes in my earnings

You have to blame desperate drivers that do this mindlessly for pennies per mile too! Everyone gets the blame but Uber deserves the bigger chunk


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

As long as uber retains a huge majority of IGNORANT drivers there will be no need to change and “rebuilding the love” will be lip service.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Basically, they are tech nerds that know they can bullshit their way until they are really called out (bankruptcy), thats what 'uber' has done, and they really do not care if they lose all the billions invested lol Because the technology is "cool", doesn't mean these people had any intention of doing anything decent at all, its a fun shit show to watch on the sidelines because I could care less and have zero dollars invested.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

luckytown said:


> Investors are willing to take less so they can get something before it all comes crashing down....Uber is scrambling to show a profit so they can go public before the valuation comes down even more.....you will never see rates go up....just more promotions and more PR tricks.....another rideshare will come in and make the product better.....lyft or another start up....


Whatever is said about Uber just go ahead and include lyft in that.They pertend to care about the drivers but they are no different and never will be.


----------



## STMNine (May 11, 2015)

Earlier today, I was sent a quick survey inquiry by them asking on a scale of 10 whether I'd recommend UberEats to a friend which I of course replied with a 1. On the question of why I gave that score, my response was basically demanding they raise the damn rates.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Irishjohn831 said:


> It would be wonderful to have the vilify to debate uber execs in a winner take all forum about their bs 180 days of give nothing and take more.


This guy ask racheal holt which is the regional general manager of us and Canada about raising the per mile rates and she brings up incentives


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UberwithStuber said:


> My 2 cents..
> Those who are still employed by Uber corporate must be under some intense pressure by some heavy hitting investors. They knew that TK was a cancer to the image of Uber, and the best thing that happened was for him to leave.
> Once he was gone, change had to come. Just like you, I would love rates to be increased, and have no idea why they haven't.
> If you watch the YouTube videos where the Uber execs are interviewed, the theme of both is 180 days of Change is a U turn of corporate philosophy. Change is, and will continue to happen. I think the things that have changed are all for the better for us drivers. Tipping, long distance notification, extended drive to pick up pax compensation, etc are small but subtle ways to address our concerns.
> ...


At first -- for about the first 60 days -- I was inclined to agree with you. We got in-app tipping and a few other okay changes. There were a few things that didn't benefit me personally, but I could see how they would possibly help some drivers.

The best thing they have done for me is the optional insurance -- because I already have great insurance and I got a 4.5 cents per mile raise.

But increasingly, I saw that almost all of the changes were not costing Uber one penny. And some things they were making a big deal about were actually beneficial ONLY to Uber -- NOT the drivers -- but they claimed them as 180 Days pluses.

*Then, they had the Destination Filter fiasco. * With little thought and no testing, they increased the DFs to six per day. Oddly enough, drivers started using them...go figure.

SFO drivers started using DFs to avoid Oakland and other ghetto pings, and the "underserved community" whined. Back to 2, but now with even more restrictions. Uber brazenly counted that as a benefit to drivers, when the plain truth is that it hurt drivers.

The destination filter fiasco showed me two things quite clearly:

*The Uberkids running the driver part of the operation* -- *on their best day -- are incompetent*. On _normal _days, they are _lying incompetents_...as you see in the videos.
*Uber cares ZERO for drivers. * They were reacting to bad press, kicking the can down the road, and hoping it will all go away.
In fairness to the new management team, however, this all started before they came in. 180 Days of Shame, or whatever you want to call it, started about the same time TK got fired, and before a new CEO was hired.

The new CEO has made some good hires, and he has put forward some much better corporate values. Those are good steps -- *BUT...let's see if those are REAL values*, or if the same old UberSlime is the real value. You'll have to forgive me for being a little skeptical.

In fairness, we really can't blame 180 Days of Scams/Strange/Rage/Shame -- whatever you want to call this miserable failure -- on Dara and his new team.

But they DO have a real driver problem. And *they ARE fully responsible for whatever comes next. 
*
And the clock is ticking...


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Should I seek help. I keep having this reoccurring nightmare that when the doors of the elevator opens, this is the corporate office. I'm so creeped out no amount of Melatonin works and I'm afraid I may OD.Should I start drinking heavily instead ?
> .


That's fantastic, Rakos!!!
Cool, very cool..
Funny too...
I like this song...
Even more now..
BTW...
In an evolutional progression...
We're all just a bunch...
Of monkeys with clothes on!!!!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Very Well done...!
> 
> It's a snowballs in chance in Eerie Pa...
> 
> ...


Na... it get's cold in Eerie PA. especially in the winter...

I'd give it a snowballs chance in a flaming razor blade tornado in death Valley.


----------



## Damascus1d (Jan 2, 2017)

Stop driving if you don’t have to , or at least drive when it is worth your time , then Uber pay will go up , Lyft too.
There are plenty of jobs out there and employers need you , they’ll treat you with respect.
Good luck


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

jonhjax said:


> That's fantastic, Rakos!!!
> Cool, very cool..
> Funny too...
> I like this song...
> ...


Tyvm, Rakos...


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Uber actually does not care about their drivers - that is very clear with their not addressing the only real issue - low driver earnings. 180 Days of Change is a Flim Flam scam for Investor's sake. Period.


It's not that they don't care about drivers- it's just that they care about pax more. They want pax to be able to get a car in 10 seconds- which means there needs to be a lot of cars on the road-- which means drivers make low pay. If there was a way to satisfy drivers and pax Uber would do it, but it's close to impossible


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I have a very very very easy fix. Go back to the UberX rates of Jan '14 @ $2.25/mile. That'll magically fix everything.


I would be happy with $1.50/mile.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

smh.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I would be happy with $1.50/mile.


You would have had that rate from June '14 through Dec '14.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Na... it get's cold in Eerie PA. especially in the winter...
> 
> I'd give it a snowballs chance in a flaming razor blade tornado in death Valley.
> View attachment 189156


That's a dust devil going through a fire. We get those dust devils all the time in Phoenix during our summer months. I've just never seen one going through a fire. That looks like the part in the movie The Ten Commandments when God was holding the Egyptians back as he was parting the Red Sea.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You would have had that rate from June '14 through Dec '14.
> 
> That's a dust devil going through a fire. We get those dust devils all the time in Phoenix during our summer months. I've just never seen one going through a fire. That looks like the part in the movie The Ten Commandments when God was holding the Egyptians back as he was parting the Red Sea.
> View attachment 189206


How did you ever get that picture...

Didn't think they had cameras then...

Rakos


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rakos said:


> How did you ever get that picture...
> 
> Didn't think they had cameras then...
> 
> ...


They had staffs that turned into serpents, they had water that turned the Nile River into blood, they had hail that turned into fire and yes they had Uber.

So let it be written, so let it be done.
Ramsey's 2400BC


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> They had staffs that turned into serpents, they had water that turned the Nile River into blood, they had hail that turned into fire and yes they had Uber.


So you're telling me...

That all Moses had to do...

Is call a fleet of Ubers...

To cross that sea...8>)

Rakos


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I have a very very very easy fix. Go back to the UberX rates of Jan '14 @ $2.25/mile. That'll magically fix everything.


Lol, you think this would solve the issue?? How many cars are on the road for 1.15 a mile?? And some states get less, 2.25 a mile? You won't even get 1 ride an hr. Do you know how many more drivers there will be at 2.25 an hr? Lol, the map will look like a black hole from all the ants. I'm fine with the base rate of 1.15 a mile if they get rid of upfront pricing and manipulating surge. If you cant drive smart, then keep making minimum wage or stop driving. Upfront pricing and surge manipulation is the problem.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jocker12 said:


> The ride-hailing company is bleeding drivers and has spent the last six months trying to make things better. Drivers say they still want more.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-tries-to-rebuild-the-love-with-drivers-can-it-work/
> 
> ...


38 perks? I must have missed like 35 of those.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

OGT said:


> Lol, you think this would solve the issue?? How many cars are on the road for 1.15 a mile?? And some states get less, 2.25 a mile? You won't even get 1 ride an hr.


So I guess you're fine with the current rates? Don't feel bad cause there's about another 600k drivers that feel exactly like you.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

OGT said:


> Lol, you think this would solve the issue?? How many cars are on the road for 1.15 a mile?? And some states get less, 2.25 a mile? You won't even get 1 ride an hr. Do you know how many more drivers there will be at 2.25 an hr? Lol, the map will look like a black hole from all the ants. I'm fine with the base rate of 1.15 a mile if they get rid of upfront pricing and manipulating surge. If you cant drive smart, then keep making minimum wage or stop driving. Upfront pricing and surge manipulation is the problem.


Yeah rates are just fine that is until you have a 3,000 maintenance bill to keep your car running smh


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

You would think if pay is the answer and passengers are wanting to spend more that everyone here would be driving a taxi or limo.

That model exists, its not uber....and its not very busy.


----------



## Butterfield (Apr 23, 2017)

Uber is losing money. Now it can’t raise rates or it loses more money and goes out of business. So the only strategy they have is to squeeze drivers for more cash. There’s your 180 days of change. 

Really, what choice does Uber have? Another competitor would have come in and undercut their rates if they kept $2.25 per mile. The real problem is drivers are willing to drive for a $1 per mile and some ridesharing company is going to ride that pony as far as it can.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

With love like this, who needs hate?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> Now comes the big question: Can Uber convince drivers to stay?
> 
> *It's the earnings, stupid!*


 Unless Huber raises the fair and limits the number of drivers on the system, it will continue to see drivers park their cars and leave. Every thing else that they are doing is just public relations fluff that will do nothing to retain drivers in the long run.


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

I frankly don't think we'll ever see $2.25 per mile rates for UberX again, but rates for some small markets are currently $1 or under. That definitely needs to improve. Come on 180 days! $1.80 base sounds about right.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

RickR said:


> *Uber Driver interviews Uber Executive. The B.S. is thick. Not surprisingly disingenuous and arrogant*


 Everything this woman said amounted to: *"NOTHING is going to change. Suck it up, buttercup."* This woman is a professional PR schill. Even when our man tried to push the rates issue, she totally skirted it with fluff about some so called chapters from 180 days. In other words, no rate increases coming whatsoever. As for driver screening and saturation, that wasn't even touched at all. This company is going to continue losing drivers and it will eventually end up in bankruptcy court when it runs out of its investors cash.


----------



## Sicofit (Dec 28, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Should I seek help. I keep having this reoccurring nightmare that when the doors of the elevator opens, this is the corporate office. I'm so creeped out no amount of Melatonin works and I'm afraid I may OD.Should I start drinking heavily instead ?
> .


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

Driving for uber was always a dream now it's time to wake up


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

OGT said:


> Lol, you think this would solve the issue?? How many cars are on the road for 1.15 a mile?? And some states get less, 2.25 a mile? You won't even get 1 ride an hr. Do you know how many more drivers there will be at 2.25 an hr? Lol, the map will look like a black hole from all the ants. I'm fine with the base rate of 1.15 a mile if they get rid of upfront pricing and manipulating surge. If you cant drive smart, then keep making minimum wage or stop driving. Upfront pricing and surge manipulation is the problem.


Some of us get .53 per mile not $1.15.
If I got $1.15 for X I might be ok with it too..


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> Unless Huber raises the fair and limits the number of drivers on the system, it will continue to see drivers park their cars and leave. Every thing else that they are doing is just public relations fluff that will do nothing to retain drivers in the long run.


Two weeks ago my neighbor said she was excited to drive for Uber and asked what I thought, I told her the realities..she drove for a week and the next week that car is snug as a bug in a rug on the driveway lol that's enough proof for me to see the reality of turnover for new drivers ..you have to be crazy to do this shit at these rates


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Two weeks ago my neighbor said she was excited to drive for Uber and asked what I thought, I told her the realities..she drove for a week and the next week that car is snug as a bug in a rug on the driveway lol that's enough proof for me to see the reality of turnover for new drivers ..you have to be crazy to do this shit at these rates


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

2Cents said:


> View attachment 189383


Cost of living is so expensive in Austin I am probably the equivalent after all is said and done even at over a dollar a mile smdh


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

#fübrn


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> This guy ask racheal holt which is the regional general manager of us and Canada about raising the per mile rates and she brings up incentives


One more thing: Did you notice how she let it slip out a bit that new drivers are given more pings so that they don't become discouraged? It's official: Uber does this.



Jay Dean said:


> Two weeks ago my neighbor said she was excited to drive for Uber and asked what I thought, I told her the realities..she drove for a week and the next week that car is snug as a bug in a rug on the driveway lol that's enough proof for me to see the reality of turnover for new drivers ..you have to be crazy to do this shit at these rates


I've been on this forum for almost 3 years and I can see the turnover even here. Allot of members that used to be prolific posters no longer post.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber will have no trouble rebuilding the LIES.


jocker12 said:


> The ride-hailing company is bleeding drivers and has spent the last six months trying to make things better. Drivers say they still want more.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-tries-to-rebuild-the-love-with-drivers-can-it-work/
> 
> ...





Yam Digger said:


> One more thing: Did you notice how she let it slip out a bit that new drivers are given more pings so that they don't become discouraged? It's official: Uber does this.
> 
> I've been on this forum for almost 3 years and I can see the turnover even here. Allot of members that used to be prolific posters no longer post.


Great Observation.
Corporate ADMITS TO RIDE RIGGING AND UNFAIR ILLEGAL FAVORITISM !


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

sss said:


> How stupid do they think people are?


Very, it's a tech company thing that repeats itself over and over nowadays.

They have lost touch with reality and think themselves way above anyone's intelligence, it's underestimating those foes that will be their ultimate downfall on the long run.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> The ride-hailing company is bleeding drivers and has spent the last six months trying to make things better. Drivers say they still want more.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-tries-to-rebuild-the-love-with-drivers-can-it-work/
> 
> ...


UBERS " IDEA" Of Love of Drivers. . .


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

rembrandt said:


> While everyone is jumping the ship , why is she still there ? Too much insider knowledge to let loose like Jacob ?


She's waiting to dump her shares.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> The ride-hailing company is bleeding drivers and has spent the last six months trying to make things better. Drivers say they still want more.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-tries-to-rebuild-the-love-with-drivers-can-it-work/
> 
> ...


Yeah he needed to grow up like the eleven teen year olds he was sandwiched between in the back seat.


----------



## OoberrVegas (Jun 15, 2017)

The features that were actually affective during 180 days of farce have already been removed so we're right back to square one. Destination increases and extended surge were dropped within days.

With the uprfront pricing BS any left over funds are pocketed by these slim balls. These idiots really want to know how can they screw drivers and keep them happy at the same time.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

UberxGTA said:


> She's waiting to dump her shares.


She would have been dumped by now , had she not known too many secrets. She has been executing ( perhaps contributing too) all the dirty tricks with the drivers.


----------



## Shaunizzle42 (Jul 27, 2017)

Uber needs to realize that without good, hard working drivers. There would be no Uber. If they treat drivers like crap, all the good drivers will leave and they'll be left with shitty ass drivers, eventually they will leave too. High percentage of employee turnovers is never good for any company.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> This guy ask racheal holt which is the regional general manager of us and Canada about raising the per mile rates and she brings up incentives


This is typical corporate deflecting. The media or the freelancers that are in the situation of questioning Uber corporate individuals in their official capacity, need to stress them to answer the RAISIN PER MILES RATES and present Uber official position on it.



Yam Digger said:


> I've been on this forum for almost 3 years and I can see the turnover even here. Allot of members that used to be prolific posters no longer post.


Driver retention over one year is only 4%.
Only 4% of Uber drivers remain on the platform a year later, says report


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> One more thing: Did you notice how she let it slip out a bit that new drivers are given more pings so that they don't become discouraged? It's official: Uber does this.
> 
> I've been on this forum for almost 3 years and I can see the turnover even here. Allot of members that used to be prolific posters no longer post.


I started as a taxi driver than I drove Uber,

Now I'm a disgruntled former Uber driver/taxi driver recruiting disgruntled former Uber drivers to the cab company.

Like Darth Vader I have come back from the dark side of the force and seek nothing but getting drivers into a better situation.

The fact that I'm so successful is kinda proof of how Fubar Uber's business model is.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> This is typical corporate deflecting. The media or the freelancers that are in the situation of questioning Uber corporate individuals in their official capacity, need to stress them to answer the RAISIN PER MILES RATES and present Uber official position on it.


The video series by Uberman and Simple Driver were commissioned and paid for by Uber. They also contain a number of really sloppy, amateur "jump-cuts" where something that was said was obviously edited out. Whatever Uber paid those shills was a waste of money.

And Rachel clearly addressed the issue of raising rates. She said no.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

2Cents said:


> Some of us get .53 per mile not $1.15.
> If I got $1.15 for X I might be ok with it too..


EXACTLY, and how many drivers are there in your area?????



Jay Dean said:


> Yeah rates are just fine that is until you have a 3,000 maintenance bill to keep your car running smh


Lol, are you that nieve to thing double rates equal double pay??? I see why you drive uber full time


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

OGT said:


> EXACTLY, and how many drivers are there in your area?????
> 
> Lol, are you that nieve to thing double rates equal double pay??? I see why you drive uber full time


I don't drive full time, I have you thinking I drive full time and you are a doorknob for thinking base rates are fine, you should work for Uber like the tool you are, unless you have investment, why waste time sucking up to a profitless shitstorm, glad we can have you as entertainment


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol, yes base rights are fine by me. Do you know why? Because i dont pick up anyone at base rates, duh. Surge only.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

OGT said:


> Lol, yes base rights are fine by me. Do you know why? Because i dont pick up anyone at base rates, duh. Surge only.


Right on I thought I read base rates are fine I sometimes have weird vision, so there was a surge attached to "being smart"? Very cool, you taught us all something amazing with that thought lol


----------



## Uber Goober htown (Dec 28, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I have a very very very easy fix. Go back to the UberX rates of Jan '14 @ $2.25/mile. That'll magically fix everything.


True. At that rate, no one will drive for lyft. I only want more money.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

There really needs to be a "history of why there are low rates" thread I could give my 2 cents in perspective but I bet all kinds would come out of woodwork to explain this bs and changes


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> This guy ask racheal holt which is the regional general manager of us and Canada about raising the per mile rates and she brings up incentives


Another thing I just realized:

*This woman is a liar.*

Regarding the driver she says is the inspiration for paid, long pickups:
*1.* No self-respecting Uber driver with over 1000 trips under his belt is going to drive 20 minutes for a pickup, no matter what market he drives in.
*2.* No self-respecting Uber driver is going to go into a restaurant and ask random people if they ordered an Uber when all he has to do is call the pax through the driver-app and say: "Yo! Your Uber's outside. You've got 5 minutes to haul your hiney to my car or it's 'hasta-la-vista....rida'".

I'm calling her out on this.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> This is typical corporate deflecting. The media or the freelancers that are in the situation of questioning Uber corporate individuals in their official capacity, need to stress them to answer the RAISIN PER MILES RATES and present Uber official position on it.
> 
> Driver retention over one year is only 4%.
> Only 4% of Uber drivers remain on the platform a year later, says report


He not media he is Uber driver with a YouTube channel.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I have a very very very easy fix. Go back to the UberX rates of Jan '14 @ $2.25/mile. That'll magically fix everything.


Or at least the 2015 rates ... morons running the show at Uber; padding their own wallets leaving drivers out in the cold.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Never thought so. When UberX went from $2.25/mile to $1.35/mile back in June '14 I assumed that no one would drive their personal vehicle for that. Boy was I wrong. Not only did they drive, but driver enrollment climbed from 10k to over 750k.


Let's not forget the Detroit drivers who drove for less than 50¢/mile in 2015 ...


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I started as a taxi driver than I drove Uber,
> 
> Now I'm a disgruntled former Uber driver/taxi driver recruiting disgruntled former Uber drivers to the cab company.
> 
> ...


Can I pick my own hours in a cab? or am I stuck doing 12 hour shifts all week long


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> He not media he is Uber driver with a YouTube channel.


 So he is a freelancer, and I've mentioned media or the freelancers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Very, it's a tech company thing that repeats itself over and over nowadays.
> 
> They have lost touch with reality and think themselves way above anyone's intelligence, it's underestimating those foes that will be their ultimate downfall on the long run.


They lose touch with real people & reality Quicker than D.C.Politicians !

We must study this form of Mental Illness so something can be done to restore the damages done by this type of people !



Fargle said:


> With love like this, who needs hate?


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

rembrandt said:


> She would have been dumped by now , had she not known too many secrets. She has been executing ( perhaps contributing too) all the dirty tricks with the drivers.


I think her only opportunity to sell shares would be the Softbank deal. Has that been finalized already?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> Another thing I just realized:
> 
> *This woman is a liar.*
> 
> ...


There IS another possible explanation...and it's scarier than her being a liar.

The other explanation is that this woman -- who is in charge of all Uber rideshare operations in the US and Canada -- is SO OUT OF TOUCH with the real world of driving that *she actually thinks a driver would* drive 20 minutes to a pickup, or would go table to table looking for a pax!

I'd rather her be lying than to be that stupid, but I think it's a combination of both.

Rachel is a classic example of why Uber is in such bad shape. Can't you just imagine a conversation between she and TK? LMFAO!

Hopefully she'll be gone too when Dara brings adults in to run the company.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> So he is a freelancer, and I've mentioned media or the freelancers.


Ok


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> Let's not forget the Detroit drivers who drove for less than 50¢/mile in 2015 ...


.53 per mile current local X rate


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

2Cents said:


> .53 per mile current local X rate


How the hell can they even come up with a rate that low? Demand?? Lots of old retired people driving?, that is just a ridiculous rate, I do not know how Uber employees can even sleep at night creating that rate.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

They only did it to drive the local transportation company that has been in town for 80 years out of business and the dummies that surround the metropolitan area helped them do so.

#fübrn


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

2Cents said:


> They only did it to drive the local transportation company that has been in town for 80 years out of business and the dummies that surround the metropolitan area helped them do so.
> 
> #fübrn


FFS, and Uber wants to rebuild a relationship with drivers? Imagine all of us in Orlando right now at .53 cents a mile, because that is what Uber thinks of Drivers.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

And do you know what they did to fübr black?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

2Cents said:


> And do you know what they did to fübr black?


In a market where most retired people have good money? I can't wait to hear this.



2Cents said:


> They only did it to drive the local transportation company that has been in town for 80 years out of business and the dummies that surround the metropolitan area helped them do so.
> 
> #fübrn


Out of curiosity what did Lyft do to rates, or is lyft not there?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Can't you just imagine a conversation between she and TK? LMFAO!.


Damn! I'd love to be the fly on that wall!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimKE said:


> There IS another possible explanation...and it's scarier than her being a liar.
> 
> The other explanation is that this woman -- who is in charge of all Uber rideshare operations in the US and Canada -- is SO OUT OF TOUCH with the real world of driving that *she actually thinks a driver would* drive 20 minutes to a pickup, or would go table to table looking for a pax!
> 
> ...


Personally i think it's unprofessional to go table to table looking for someone (who may not even be there)


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

2Cents said:


> They only did it to drive the local transportation company that has been in town for 80 years out of business and the dummies that surround the metropolitan area helped them do so.
> 
> #fübrn


Did it work?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Personally i think it's unprofessional to go table to table looking for someone (who may not even be there)


As well as unnecessary


----------



## Termie (Apr 18, 2017)

Maybe she’s one of those marketing types that says that shit hoping drivers will actually do it. Marketing types think like that, and CEO’s think of themselves as better than those who work for them. Anything is possible.....

-Termie, who hates all forms of supervision


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> How the hell can they even come up with a rate that low? Demand?? Lots of old retired people driving?, that is just a ridiculous rate, I do not know how Uber employees can even sleep at night creating that rate.


Had some pax the other day bragging that their friend worked at Uber HQ ... I didn't say much to them, but after getting a $1 cash tip on a $40 trip ... I had to knock off a few stars

Jay Dean ... as if drivers would be impressed that your friend works at Fuber HQ ... lol. They would have been better off saying their friend worked for Disney ... probably why they had a 4.2 rating; either they use that line with all drivers or they give all drivers a meager tip


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Had some pax the other day bragging that their friend worked at Uber HQ ... I didn't say much to them, but after getting a $1 cash tip on a $40 trip ... I had to knock off a few stars
> 
> Jay Dean ... as if drivers would be impressed that your friend works at Fuber HQ ... lol. They would have been better off saying their friend worked for Disney ... probably why they had a 4.2 rating; either they use that line with all drivers or they give all drivers a meager tip


Mannnnn that would be the last thing I would want to brag about around drivers lol That has to be why their rating is so terrible, what's funny is us drivers have clearly let them keep on or else they would address that rating RIGHT AWAY lol kudos to drivers by letting them continue on and not saying anything lol

Bragging about anything Uber in 2018, phew...that's a badddd call


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

I would be happy at 1.75/mile and .50/min that i think they should cap the amount of drivers they are kicking themselves in the balls by continuing to saturate with drivers... then people realize theres no money and quit and badmouth uber to friends and family... either way softbank deal is postponing the inevitable... 

If they capped drivers and actually just gave rates a little bump and made a requirement you wanna stay active you have to give x amount of rides a month for full time and x amount for part time...
possibly have a 2 tier earnings scale for p/t f/t rates there are answers to work this out 
Perhaps stop manipulating surge or take less of a cut but unfortunately theyre the smart guys with all the answers.... 
Which they are choosing to look in the completely opposite direction but its ok something will happen there will be an uber serial killer or some shit that will put this horse out to pasture


----------



## TheDistractor (Dec 30, 2017)

What should a ride-hailing company do to satisfy drivers and get riders? I’m thinking this thru theoretically and curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

TheDistractor said:


> What should a ride-hailing company do to satisfy drivers and get riders? I'm thinking this thru theoretically and curious to hear your thoughts.


Uber and Lyft should both make high dollar PSAs explaining to the public they are sorry and that it is impossible to offer rates this low and it's time to start over and charge what it really costs to run a business and effective immediately rates will match those of cabs and people should budget properly lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> FFS, and Uber wants to rebuild a relationship with drivers? Imagine all of us in Orlando right now at .53 cents a mile, because that is what Uber thinks of Drivers.


Screw Uber


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

TheDistractor said:


> What should a ride-hailing company do to satisfy drivers and get riders? I'm thinking this thru theoretically and curious to hear your thoughts.


Cap the amount of drivers offer more incentives bump rates a little stop f*cking with surge/primwtime take a smaller cut 20%isnt great but bearable somewhere between 15 and 17 % would be much better i hear juno only takes 10% the drivers bear most of the operating costs/risks all youre doing is linking the rides to drivers... listen at least be fair in disputes between pass/driver you require drivers to maintain a certain rating to remain active yet i dont believe there is a requirement for riders..

In manufacturing they have a thing called lean manufacturing which is beneficial to the manufacturer as it reduces operating costs which leads to faster,better,less cost to manufacture products. It also applies to the management of said manufacturers maybe they should look into that instead of taking it out of the drivers pocket with low rates. If they maintained their company a little better they wouldnt have to worry about so much driver turnover/bad publicity but that requires work and dedication... why do that when you can sit back and collect a check on the gravy train on the backs of others?

cause theres only so much drippings in the pan to make the gravy from....

But at that point itll be a game of hot potato the last investors will be the ones who get burned

Something something.... 
bernie madoff...


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber has one Goal get to the IPO before the whole thing Bellys up. Soft Bank bailed them out for a while. But it's just for a while


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well, when you can easily get 700k people to drive their own vehicles for $.30/mile I'm pretty confident that they think the drivers are as ignorant as hell.


Not ignorant. Hungry. People are out here starving and both Uber/Lyft offer a life line.

Look at all the older people doing rideshare, still trying to recover from the 2008 financial collapse. Lots of people lost their life savings & their homes.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Look at all the older people doing rideshare, still trying to recover from the 2008 financial collapse. Lots of people lost their life savings & their homes.


What did those people do from 2008-2014 to recover? Uber X has only been around since Jan '14.

Just as the bogus housing boom of the mid 2000's fooled many a people so did the Uber phenomenon.

Let's compare the housing boom to Uber.

1) lenders tell homeowners "Don't worry, your home will be worth $100k more next year"

Uber tells drivers "make life changing money"

2) lenders tell homeowners "Refinance your home and package all your vehicles in the loan. You can refinance again next year and take the $100k equity."

Uber tells drivers "Be your own boss... Work when you want to"

3) 30-40 year old homes getting appraised at $400-$500/foot. Homeowners really convinced that their piece of crap cracker box home is really worth it.

Uber leases vehicles to unqualified drivers and drivers take to that like a dog on a dirty diaper.

3) lenders packaging pools and complete home furnishings into loans.

The point is that people walked blind into the mortgage collapse of '08 just like they walk blind into Uber. Read some of the insurance and tax posts in this forum to find out how ignorant most of these drivers are. There are basic questions that everyone should have known the answers to before starting with Uber. The fare for hire industry has been around since the stage coach days 150 years ago. Laws have been in place for decades concerning this business. Uber is nothing new. They just found a better way to convince ignorant America that you can make a profit driving your car around for pennies a mile. But the most common trait between the housing collapse ten years ago and the Uber lie is that everyone affected wants to blame someone else.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Uber and Lyft should both make high dollar PSAs explaining to the public they are sorry and that it is impossible to offer rates this low and it's time to start over and charge what it really costs to run a business and effective immediately rates will match those of cabs and people should budget properly lol


Jay - Uber is charging appropriately their business, but bear in mind, they are a technology company and they have no actual car expenses. Car expenses are the responsibility of their "partners" (drivers) ... "partners" is laughable, at best. I get screwed over less by my ex-wife than Uber. On any given day, Uber "partners" would likely rather get a colonoscopy and a root canal at the same time than an "incentive" from Uber ... as Uber's incentives typically mean that the driver "partners" are about to get shafted again with stupid incentives like "UberFool"


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Uber and Lyft should both make high dollar PSAs explaining to the public they are sorry and that it is impossible to offer rates this low and it's time to start over and charge what it really costs to run a business and effective immediately rates will match those of cabs and people should budget properly lol


The race to the bottom of the barrel is a race NOBODY wins.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Yam Digger said:


> The race to the bottom of the barrel is a race NOBODY wins.


True...butt...Uber knows no bottom...

Its finances don't even add up...

This bird is sick and eating itself...

If they had ANY interest in drivers...

They would begin making...

RADICAL changes starting immediately...

Tell me please...WHY...WHY...WHY...

do they have different rates...

For different cities... that's insanity...

They are desperately trying...

To stay as a bottom feeder...

SO disappointing...kinda like...

Raise a kid for 18 years...

Then they screw their life up...

All while you're watching...

To hopefully be there...

Butt...then it's too late...8>O

Rakos


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

The problem I have is that on top of all of their unscrupulous tactics and below true cost fares... they blatantly steal from drivers in this up front scheme.
Shut this sh*z down.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

All I want for Christmas and New Years and it doesn’t cost you anything Uber.... so when there is a canceled ride, it reads “the client has canceled the ride”instead can you change “client” to “pax” thanks iloveyou


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> All I want for Christmas and New Years and it doesn't cost you anything Uber.... so when there is a canceled ride, it reads "the client has canceled the ride"instead can you change "client" to "pax" thanks iloveyou


Correct because you're the client, they're the passenger.
Makes Sense.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

2Cents said:


> The problem I have is that on top of all of their unscrupulous tactics and below true cost fares... they blatantly steal from drivers in this up front scheme.
> Shut this sh*z down.


Its coming dont worry something will happen and the gubmint will step in and eother tell them to play by the rules or get shut down.... or they will fine them into bankruptcy or like i said earlier there will be an uber serial killer/rapist or something and destroy the brand...
This is not a career option this is supplemental income at best....
The rates are only going down they arent going to lessen their cut its just going to continue to get worse at the end of the day uber wants people with no education/skills that dont understand what the expenses and risks associated with this kind of work to sell them their souls for pennies.

At the end of the day i have bills to pay and this is easy work that i can do in my shitty ubermobile if and when i want to so the pennies work for me right now if the rates go down from where they are at now ill just stop driving and look elsewhere


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

2Cents said:


> Some of us get .53 per mile not $1.15.
> If I got $1.15 for X I might be ok with it too..


We get .68 a mile in DFW


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Damn... yall are crazy for driving base for that money...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Damn... yall are crazy for driving base for that money...


OK...so you're saying...

Don't do the one thing...

That any monkey can do...Drive...

the rates are diddly squat...

Could just take my car and go home...

Butt...Butt...Butt...my wife is there...8>O

Rakos


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Or at least the 2015 rates ... morons running the show at Uber; padding their own wallets leaving drivers out in the cold.


Really in my opinion it is all in the middle for rates, it's not one extreme to the other, I myself said that if they raise rates then some other company would come in and offer less, well in my experience in Austin those companies just can't hang with demand/tech, I would love it if they could, they crash, there isn't "name brand" recognition because people just don't care about elements of rideshare (meaning charity or whatever) now a lot do, but not enough to fulfill the hundreds of millions of people across the US that just want a ride. Now on the other hand I think that if people across the country are explained that these rates are absurd, they adapt. Will these companies do that? No. They have done nothing in their past to support progression other then a progression of losing money lol. So in my theory, what will happen will be a rideshare company with a business plan and technology across USA that won't crash and will charge reasonable rates across the board will succeed. 180 days of trying to spray paint a turd gold isn't going to work lol


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Jay Dean... in almost every city worldwide, there are more cab rides given than rideshare trips (period) ... so clearly, pax are not concerned about cab fares. And, like you, I think U/L/F etc would all do better to put the rates near the middle comparable to cab fares ... sustainable for everyone.

On that note ... gotta go pickup my scheduled pax. Be safe out there tonight ... ttyl


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> In the snow to boot.


Both ways


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

they keep suppressing surge which will cause more problems with drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> The ride-hailing company is bleeding drivers and has spent the last six months trying to make things better. Drivers say they still want more.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-tries-to-rebuild-the-love-with-drivers-can-it-work/
> 
> ...


Drivers are ready to raze corporate and drag out bloody corpses for public impalement upon sharpened sticks !

PITCHFORK & TORCHES !

A good bloodletting could satisfy drivers.



Rakos said:


> Merry Christmas to you...
> 
> And it's par for the course with Uber...
> 
> ...


Pitchforks & Torches.

Burn Corporate !


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Its coming dont worry something will happen and the gubmint will step in and eother tell them to play by the rules or get shut down.... or they will fine them into bankruptcy


The gubmint won't have to do anything. At the rate at which Uber is burning through its investor cash, it will soon simply run out of money and go belly-up all by itself.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

So, last night (NYE) Uber capped surge in Austin to 1.7x and charged drivers 25% for that measly surge; whereas *Fasten* had surge all the way up to 6.7x and only charged drivers 99¢/ride (I got 2 of those) ... needless to say, I didn't accept many Uber, I was too busy making real money with Fasten. Sadly, Fasten is only in Austin & Boston; however, since Uber/Lyft were able to con the Texas Legislature into creating a statewide bill that allows approved TNCs to operate statewide, with no restrictions, Fasten will widen its app to include all of Texas. Fasten is my go-to app for recommending to riders, pax pay less & drivers make more ... perfect system.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

this is nothing but another rate cut. 

the seattle market was heavily suppressed even with the ant infestation in the city. 

my advice to all X drivers is AVOID large events from now on. you are not being compensated enough for the risks you're taking.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> So, last night (NYE) Uber capped surge in Austin to 1.7x and charged drivers 25% for that measly surge; whereas *Fasten* had surge all the way up to 6.7x and only charged drivers 99¢/ride (I got 2 of those) ... needless to say, I didn't accept many Uber, I was too busy making real money with Fasten. Sadly, Fasten is only in Austin & Boston; however, since Uber/Lyft were able to con the Texas Legislature into creating a statewide bill that allows approved TNCs to operate statewide, with no restrictions, Fasten will widen its app to include all of Texas. Fasten is my go-to app for recommending to riders, pax pay less & drivers make more ... perfect system.


Absolutely. I've discussed this with several people on the Buffalo/Rochester forum. Believe it or not, rideshare just began in New York (outside of the city) this past summer. UberLyft had to lobby/bribe Albany for a few years before they could operate. Now, a license to operate a TNC costs $100,000 initially, and $60,000 a year thereafter.

It wouldn't be particularly costly for a new startup that will have the benefit of learning from UberLyft's constant mistakes, taking advantage of the now-existing laws put in place for them, and introducing the public to the concept. We have a captive audience every time we carry a pax to recommend a new service. At the end of the day, the drivers control the means of production, so to speak. It's just a matter of leveraging our assets to create a better product for all involved.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> They still don't get it, and keep recruiting new drivers and prioritizing higher fares to keep them on board, while older drivers get starved out!


You'd think they'd have a clue that more experienced drivers offer a better service because they are familiar with the app, gps, and other tricks of the trade.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> So, last night (NYE) Uber capped surge in Austin to 1.7x and charged drivers 25% for that measly surge; whereas *Fasten* had surge all the way up to 6.7x and only charged drivers 99¢/ride (I got 2 of those) ... needless to say, I didn't accept many Uber, I was too busy making real money with Fasten. Sadly, Fasten is only in Austin & Boston; however, since Uber/Lyft were able to con the Texas Legislature into creating a statewide bill that allows approved TNCs to operate statewide, with no restrictions, Fasten will widen its app to include all of Texas. Fasten is my go-to app for recommending to riders, pax pay less & drivers make more ... perfect system.


Fasten is the best thing that has happened to Austin in a long time, but it has its flaws, for instance I log on at 4 in the morning and it says "you can go online in 110 minutes" still haven't figured out that bs, and the app crashing, I am glad it did not crash on you this year Ziggy, I have no idea why it crashes, I wish to SKJF it wouldn't. I have also noticed a strange tone in fasten pax ...kinda like the old uber days where they expect a cut above, where they think it it something more special than a ride..I can't quite put my finger on it yet, but fasten pax seem to be a certain unique bunch of people with uber and lyfts return, it never used to be that way with Fasten before the two big ones returned. Again, could be me "over thinking it" lol, Fasten has it down to a science with the tone of drivers though that is for sure, the pax have zero clue or else they would A. Use it and B. stop treating it like something unique, its a effin ride in a car.

EDIT also: you might not see this driving a lux car, my car is not as slick..so that could surpress the higher expectation thing I am talking about lol (shrugs)


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fasten did crash on me last night, I couldn't login for nearly an hour 11:45PM - 12:45PM; but after it came back online, I snagged a bunch of 5x & 6x rides. I don't think the issue is with Fasten pax per se, I think it's just that pax in general think that they have the upper hand because Uber & Lyft are back. Actually kicked a 5x pax out of my car last night because they were vaping in the car even after I asked them politely to stop vaping ... some pax don't get it, if they want to vape and act like a dou-che they should do it in their own car. On Uber I generally only p/u Lux, but there aren't enough lux pax these days ... even last night only had a couple ... and most lux pax are only going for the min ride (no tip) .. so forced to take Select or XL too. *but hands down, I prefer Fasten pax over Uber pax.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I have a very very very easy fix. Go back to the UberX rates of Jan '14 @ $2.25/mile. That'll magically fix everything.


That's how you know their full of it.. They're doing everything but increasing fares.



2Cents said:


> I never once heard a passenger complain that the fare was too high 3 years ago...
> They were thankful and a bit more polite.


I went to an event with Uber economists. They have a huge buyer surplus. People are willing to spend a lot more for a ride.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> The race to the bottom of the barrel is a race NOBODY wins.


Riders have been the winners.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s all about attaining maximum market share at all costs.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

In charlotte uber is trolling drivers severely and most are to naive to even notice....they change surge to a flat dollar amount which is rarely above $1.50 even at the busiest times....last year new years eve surge was like 6x or 7x this year it was +1.75 last year I made $400 on new years eve this year I made $40.....I only drive for uber maybe 2 days a week now.....postmate isn't perfect but it 1000x better than uber....


----------



## dubz (Aug 2, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> The ride-hailing company is bleeding drivers and has spent the last six months trying to make things better. Drivers say they still want more.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-tries-to-rebuild-the-love-with-drivers-can-it-work/
> 
> ...


Bottom line. If Uber wanted to make the drivers happy they would give us more money. That is why we go to work. Not to make other people feel good but to make money. Is all a bunch a PR b*******.
Now to the drivers, if you want to make more money stop picking up people for the base fare. The passengers are only going to pay more when they can't get that cheap ride. You will hurt for a bit, but the fares will go up once the drivers stop looking at their own selves singularly and to each other to hold a standard. All these drivers and think they're making so much money giving the base fair ride you're fooling yourself. When everybody does better everybody will do better.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

dubz said:


> Bottom line. If Uber wanted to make the drivers happy they would give us more money. That is why we go to work. Not to make other people feel good but to make money. Is all a bunch a PR b*******.
> Now to the drivers, if you want to make more money stop picking up people for the base fare. The passengers are only going to pay more when they can't get that cheap ride. You will hurt for a bit, but the fares will go up once the drivers stop looking at their own selves singularly and to each other to hold a standard. All these drivers and think they're making so much money giving the base fair ride you're fooling yourself. When everybody does better everybody will do better.


Now all you have to do is inform all the drivers who don't visit this website and drive for base fare.


----------



## dubz (Aug 2, 2015)

Exactly why I rarely come here anymore. However I do tell everyone that I connect with...


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

A fair pay is always going to be the primary issue! In the past 2 months I have replaced all 4 tires and bought a new battery. These are things that I did not think I had to worry about for another few years..,. but that was before UBER.

Driving for Uber has bought me some time to better settle my affairs. If my Dad was still alive a $4,000 loan from him would have done as much.


----------



## RIchB_IV (Feb 28, 2017)

Good Luck to Uber. Pay for X is just ridiculous. And the sad part is there’s barely any surge left this days.

I really wonder about the people that drive base, I am starting to question how miserable are their lives. I mean really, you are going to the negative numbers after all for the most part.


----------



## Mslisa411 (Jan 3, 2018)

Drivers need to be paid from the minute they accept a ride! I can’t tell you how many times a have driven long distances, or sat in front of someone’s home and have the ride canceled. Not to mention the long rides, with no passenger back, so no pay there. I’m putting over 1000 miles per week on my vehicle and driving 10+ hours a day because there are to many drivers and the wait time in between rides has become rediculous.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mslisa411 said:


> Drivers need to be paid from the minute they accept a ride! I can't tell you how many times a have driven long distances, or sat in front of someone's home and have the ride canceled. Not to mention the long rides, with no passenger back, so no pay there. I'm putting over 1000 miles per week on my vehicle and driving 10+ hours a day because there are to many drivers and the wait time in between rides has become rediculous.


Welcome to Uberland...

Where 1000 miles a week...

Is normal...and expected...

Where paxholes lurk...

Where kidney disease lurks...

Where your best friend...

Is your tire guy...8>)

And when wednesday...

Is when you used to get paid...

Rakos








PS. Oh yes...Don't expect to see the same person twice...


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Uber actually does not care about their drivers - that is very clear with their not addressing the only real issue - low driver earnings. 180 Days of Change is a Flim Flam scam for Investor's sake. Period.


Uber are deactivating driver with non fault accidents or incidents even if a act of nature like a wind storm tree falling on your car... It happen to me.

Action 9 will get this story and maybe shareholders see how the company treat uber drivers.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Gman61 said:


> Uber are deactivating driver with non fault accidents or incidents even if a act of nature like a wind storm tree falling on your car... It happen to me.
> 
> Action 9 will get this story and maybe shareholders see how the company treat uber drivers.


Nah, Reporters are just as cheap and love their subsidized rides like 99% of passengers. Most only report the truth when it does not impact them negatively...


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Take that SoftBank money and pay drivers..
But they won't do that. They say it's for customer acquisition etc...
Blah.
Welcome to the Ponz.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

RIchB_IV said:


> Good Luck to Uber. Pay for X is just ridiculous. And the sad part is there's barely any surge left this days.
> 
> I really wonder about the people that drive base, I am starting to question how miserable are their lives. I mean really, you are going to the negative numbers after all for the most part.


Like I have said from my start as an UBER X driver.... we all come from different economic places and have different options. Yesterday I drove a woman from Shelton to New York's La Guardia Airport. I grossed about $100 and after fuel and tolls probably netted $60. Back and forth took 3 hours. I needed the money to buy food (both cat food and human). So yeah, even though I don't enjoy driving to the New York airports, yesterday was worthwhile.

I agree with your basic point. Without Uber and Lyft I am only a step away from collecting redeemable cans and bottles. The money made from driving rideshare helps maintain a low level existence, without providing enough money to really elevate you.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Nah, Reporters are just as cheap and love their subsidized rides like 99% of passengers. Most only report the truth when it does not impact them negatively...


Wow...except these guys...they be pullin' no punches!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

No “in-app” tipping in Australia yet.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> No "in-app" tipping in Australia yet.


Oh gawd....what do you have to do...

Arrive...get out...

And shake down your pax...8>)

Any shiney trinkets count...

Rakos


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I was never looking for love from Uber but I’m happy they got rid of their loose cannon CEO.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

goneubering said:


> I was never looking for love from Uber but I'm happy they got rid of their loose cannon CEO.


Loose cannon...???

More like...

An old monkey with...

Projectile diarrea...

A he$$ of a Rich mess...butt...butt...butt...

Rakos


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Don't worry Travis, I have not forgotten you!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Retired Senior said:


> Don't worry Travis, I have not forgotten you!


I feel ya...butt...

Isn't it a curse...

When you CAN'T...

forget or forgive







someone...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

_


Rakos said:



I feel ya...butt...

Isn't it a curse...

When you CAN'T...

forget or forgive
View attachment 193341
someone...8>O

Rakos

Click to expand...

Don't worry kid, Jim Carey has it all worked out for you!

See: Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind* is a 2004 American romantic science fiction comedy-drama film written by Charlie Kaufman and directed by Michel Gondry. It follows an estranged couple who have erased each other from their memories, then, started dating again. Pierre Bismuth created the story with Kaufman and Gondry. The ensemble cast includes Jim Carrey, Kate Winslet, Kirsten Dunst, Mark Ruffalo, Elijah Wood, and Tom Wilkinson. The title of the film is a quotation from the 1717 poem Eloisa to Abelard by Alexander Pope.

The film uses elements of the psychological thriller and a nonlinear narrative to explore the nature of memory and romantic love.[2] It opened in North America to wide acclaim on March 19, 2004, and grossed over $70 million worldwide.[1] It won the Academy Award for Best Original Screenplay, and Winslet received a nomination for Academy Award for Best Actress. The film developed a cult following in the years after its release, and is now regarded by many critics as one of the greatest films of the 21st century.[3]








_


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

In my honest opinion, Uber doesn't care about drivers OR riders. All they care about is market dominance and their bottom line - they're willing to accept big losses for now, but they know this business practice won't last forever, maybe a few years more, at the most. Then the crap will hit the fan - major ride price increases, etc. They're playing a waiting game in hope that their strategy works.


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

Judging from the "180 days of change", Rachel Holt's efforts have not been successful. There are so many things that could have been done and should have been done. Many that are pretty freaking simple to implement that would provide great value for the drivers and in turn the riders. I don't think she really understands this business or has the depth of experience to ever be successful.


----------

